# Diese Stars schwänzten den Oscar!



## Mandalorianer (28 Feb. 2011)

*Jolie, Pitt, Clooney & Co.
Diese Stars schwänzten den Oscar!​*


*Was ist da los? Viele große Hollywoodstars wie Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt und George Clooney fehlten bei der diesjährigen Oscar-Verleihung. Einige spielten beleidigte Leberwurst. 
​*

Moment mal – da fehlten doch einige! Bei der diesjährigen Oscar-Verleihung ließen sich die Größten der Großen nicht blicken. Und die Liste der Oscar-Muffel war lang, sehr lang sogar: Hollywoods berühmtestes Paar, Angelina Jolie (35) und Brad Pitt (47), tauchte trotz Einladung nicht im Kodak Theatre in Los Angeles auf. Weder Angelina noch ihr Filmpartner Johnny Depp (47) wurden für ihren Kinostreifen „The Tourist“ nominiert. Die Branche munkelte, die Schauspielerin sei sehr enttäuscht darüber gewesen und deshalb nicht erschienen. Auch Brad Pitts Freund George Clooney (49) fehlte – sehr zum Leidwesen der Damenwelt. Kein Mann sieht im Smoking so sexy aus wie der grauhaarige Film-Beau. Doch im Gegensatz zu Angelina Jolie gilt er ohnehin als Partymuffel und bleibt dem roten Teppich am liebsten fern. Auch seine Smoking-Kollegen Leonardo DiCaprio (36) und Matt Damon (40) kamen nicht. Tom Cruise (48) und Katie Holmes (32) hatten zumindest abgesagt. Die ehemalige „Dawsons Creek“-Darstellerin boykottierte die Verleihung, weil sie ihm Vorfeld von der Oscar-Moderatorin Anne Hathaway (28) veräppelt worden war.


Auch die großen Blondinen Hollywoods fehlten: Charlize Theron (35), Diane Kruger (34), Cameron Diaz (38) und Sarah Jessica Parker (45) schwänzten die Oscar-Verleihung. Letztere hatte zuvor mit ihrem Film „Sex and the City 2“ den Schmähpreis „Goldene Himbeere“ für den schlechtesten Streifen eingeheimst – kein Wunder, dass Sarah Jessica Parker wohl keine Lust hatte, zu kommen. Oder ist die dreifache Mama zu sehr mit ihren kleinen Zwillingstöchtern eingespannt? Jennifer Lopez (41) rauschte zwar nicht über den roten Teppich der Verleihung, amüsierte sich dafür später mit Ehemann Marc Anthony (42) auf der Oscar-Party von „Montblanc“.


Und nicht einmal die „Twilight“-Crew um Robert Pattinson (24), Kristen Stewart (20) und Taylor Lautner (19) ließ sich blicken. Dabei hatte der Produzent Bruce Cohen allen Fans der Vampirfilm-Stars eine Oscar-Überraschung prophezeit. Was kam? Ein kurzer Musikzusammenschnitt, von den Darstellern fehlte allerdings jede Spur. Und da sage noch einer, der Oscar soll jünger werden ... 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (28 Feb. 2011)

Früher war mehr Lametta


----------



## Punisher (28 Feb. 2011)

Wen interessiert, wer da war und wer nicht?


----------



## Nessuno (2 März 2011)

danke für die Info, wäre mir so nie aufgefallen.


----------

